# "background" oder "background-color"



## silverhay (10. August 2005)

Hi,
eine Frage:

worin liegte der Unterschied ob ich "background" oder "background-color" schreibe.

Bisher habe ich keine Unterschiede in Browsern feststellen können.

Gruß


----------



## mstrauss (10. August 2005)

Hallo,

 bei background-color definierst du nur die Farbe. Bei background setzt zu zusammenfassend die Einstellungen für background-color, background-image, background-repeat, background-attachment und background-position, indem du die eigenschaften hinter "background:" durch leerzeichen trennst.

  gruss,

  markus


----------



## Maik (10. August 2005)

Mit der allgemeinen CSS-Eigenschaft *background* lassen sich Angaben zu


 background-color
 background-image
 background-repeat
 background-attachment
 background-position
kombinieren / zusammenfassen.


----------



## silverhay (10. August 2005)

Ja, danke, das ist klar. Aber ich glaube irgendwo gelesen zu haben, das der IE ( 6 oder früher ) irgendwas anders interpretiert. 
Leider weiss ich nicht mehr wo ichs gelesen habe und was es genau war.


----------

